# DIY Stingers Enclosure



## nicinico (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharing my Stingers Enclosure.

TOOLS AND MATERIALS






Tamiya Screws and Stainless Steel Scum Strainer.





Acrylic and Tools.





Dremel.





Screws, Foot Pads, and Precision Drill.

STRAINER FOR VENTILATION














Removing the Strainer from its handle.

THE COVER






Drawing some guides.










Drilling holes for the vent, I don't have jig attachment for Dremel.










Removing the part for the vent.










Sanding.





Scraping the sides.










Fitting the strainer.




















Securing the strainer with screws.





Finished Cover.

THE ENCLO











Stripping the paper.





Scraping the sides.





Putting it in place.















Bonding.

FOOT PAD






Removing the protective sheet.















Sticking the pads.

RESULT











Exposing the acrylic.





Finishing touches on the cover.

DONE











Bare.

ENCLO SETUP






Need something here.





A pipe down the substrate.





Pipe in place.





Pebbles under.





Plastic mesh separator.










Fitting the mesh. 





Laying down the cocopeat with air inlet (I don't know why?, JOKE!) to increase flow when pouring water into the pipe.










The stone to conceal the air inlet.










Finished EMPERORS Enclosure.










Parabuthus Transvaalicus Enclosure





C. Margaritatus





P. Transvaalicus





P. Imperator





THE TRIO


----------



## stewstew8282 (Aug 10, 2011)

dude if that pipe down the side is your own creation, i would seriously patent that. its a killer brilliant way to water the enclosure w/o disturbing its occupants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayMadison (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you post a full list of materials?

---------- Post added 08-10-2011 at 06:23 AM ----------

They look totally awesome


----------



## nicinico (Aug 10, 2011)

stewstew8282 said:


> dude if that pipe down the side is your own creation, i would seriously patent that. its a killer brilliant way to water the enclosure w/o disturbing its occupants.


Thanks sir, This is my own version but I think many hobbyist are also doing this technique to maintain humidity in their enclosures.



JayMadison said:


> Can you post a full list of materials?
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-10-2011 at 06:23 AM ----------
> 
> They look totally awesome


Thanks!

TOOLS

1. Dremel
2. Screwdriver
3. Pliers
4. Cutter
5. Ruler
6. Pencil
7. Syringe
8. Precision Drill (Manual)

MATERIALS

1. Acrylic
2. Acrylic Pipe (1 cm. diameter)
2. Chloroform (For Bonding)
3. Stainless Steel Scum Strainer
4. Plastic Mesh and Pebbles (For Emperor Scorp)
5. Felt Foot Pads
6. Mini Bolt and Nuts (Screws)
7. Cocopeat
8. Tree Bark
9. Fine Sand and Rock (For desert Scorp)


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 10, 2011)

How does the lid come off? Does it just slide back? Cool enclosures btw!


----------



## nicinico (Aug 10, 2011)

flamesbane said:


> How does the lid come off? Does it just slide back? Cool enclosures btw!


Thanks Sir,

It just sits on top. Notice that the two sides of the enclosure is a little bit higher together with the four screws at the corner, all serves as a guide to maintain its position.


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Aug 11, 2011)

great enclosure kabayan!! what hardware store did you get the acrylic? sa ace ba?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 11, 2011)

Only 1 word - Genius :worship:. This is really cool my friend, ur scorpions have a good caretaker and house . Good job!


----------



## Twillis10 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is amazing. Cant wait to try it out myself.


----------



## Echolalia (Aug 11, 2011)

That's awesome! I'd totally purchase one if you started selling c:


----------



## nicinico (Aug 12, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Only 1 word - Genius :worship:. This is really cool my friend, ur scorpions have a good caretaker and house . Good job!


2 Words - Thank You!



Twillis10 said:


> This is amazing. Cant wait to try it out myself.


Loving what you`re doing makes it a lot easier! :love:



Echolalia said:


> That's awesome! I'd totally purchase one if you started selling c:


The cost of shipping may be more expensive than the item itself.


----------

